# First meal with my first bacon!



## worktogthr (Jan 21, 2015)

So I had to finally eat the stuff after all my hard work haha.  So here it is...

Burger with SPOG, American cheese, an over easy fried egg, and fried onions and ox course two slices of my bacon!













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 21, 2015






No bun which makes it an extremely healthy endeavor.  Really enjoyed it!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes sir, I could eat that.  :drool

Make some of roller's buns to make it even healthier.


----------



## fished (Jan 22, 2015)

That looks great.  I would eat it!  Nothing like home made bacon.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## disco (Jan 27, 2015)

Great use of a great homemade product! 

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  Had some more in my eggs today. Can't wait until my supply dips under 3 or 4 lbs so I can make more.  Hahah keep in mind I am the only one in my house who eats it.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks everyone! Had some more in my eggs today. Can't wait until my supply dips under 3 or 4 lbs so I can make more. Hahah keep in mind I am the only one in my house who eats it.


Let me know if you need company I love Bacon, it looks even better today then the other day.sorry didn't see this until just now.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 27, 2015)

tropics said:


> Let me know if you need company I love Bacon, it looks even better today then the other day.sorry didn't see this until just now.
> Thanks for sharing



Hhaha thanks!  I'll overnight you some.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Yes sir, I could eat that.  :drool
> 
> Make some of roller's buns to make it even healthier.


rollers buns?


----------

